# Swimming Pool Heater !!



## Hassni (Jan 6, 2011)

I want to have a heater for my swimming pool so that in winter i could have water at moderate temperature.Can someone tell me as where this heater is supposed to be installed.Is it located in the pump room or inside the swimming pool.Is it just like ordinary water heaters or kind of built in assembly that comes with the filters, pumps etc.Please guide.Thanks


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Who are you? You need to post an introduction.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Hassni said:


> I want to have a heater for my swimming pool so that in winter i could have water at moderate temperature.Can someone tell me as where this heater is supposed to be installed.Is it located in the pump room or inside the swimming pool.Is it just like ordinary water heaters or kind of built in assembly that comes with the filters, pumps etc.Please guide.Thanks


 



That's a joke, right?


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hassni said:


> I want to have a heater for my swimming pool so that in winter i could have water at moderate temperature.Can someone tell me as where this heater is supposed to be installed.Is it located in the pump room or inside the swimming pool.Is it just like ordinary water heaters or kind of built in assembly that comes with the filters, pumps etc.Please guide.Thanks



The cheapest, easiest way to heat a pool is to get a couple of electric space heaters from the local box store, plug them in with a 3 way, and set them inside of the swimming pool. How big the pool is will determine the number of heaters.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

So usually I install them in the pool with one of those long flex gas lines a heater about 2 1/2 - 3' wide should do (this method not suitable for elect heaters)

Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

You have made three posts, and you were asked politely three times to post an intro, so...

Go here >>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/

or...

*GO HOME!*


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

BROOKLYN\PLUMB said:


> So usually I install them in the pool with one of those long flex gas lines a heater about 2 1/2 - 3' wide should do (this method not suitable for elect heaters)
> 
> Sent from my EVO 4G using Plumbing Zone


You can use pex for those now. Just be sure to use sharkbites, not the crimp connections, as the sharkbite allows for full i.d. size, and does not restrict the flow.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Be sure not to set the heat over 120deg. That would be unsafe.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

What does plumbing professionals only mean to you.

Run, don't walk to www.diychatroom.com


----------

